# Shannon and Streak's Journal



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so I've been looking for a horse for months without any luck. So I went on my way looking at adds on the internet and finally while I was working the local fair a woman who I know personally came up to me and asked me if she knew anybody looking for a horse. I told her I was and she gave me her number. I called her about a week after the fair to say I wanted to come see him. We'll I saw him tuesday and played with him, then watched as he was brushed, tacked and taken into the ring. He is buddy sour but otherwise was good. He hasnt been worked in 2 years and needs to get back into shape. He walked, trotted, and cantered a few steps. 

 I fell in love with him right there and the next day I went and toured the barn that I wanted to board him at. Its gorgeous. It has 37 stalls that are 10x10, indoor and outdoor arena, cross country course, heated was rack, lots of pasture. Its a gorgeous barn. He will be moving in september 30, 2009. 

 Sunday I have to give him a bath, hopefully monday he'll get his shots and coggins drawn up. I'm buying everything for him and he needs attention.

Thats it for now! I will keep everybody updated.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool! What are you going to do with him?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to train him for a bit of jumping and trails. Just fun stuff. Enjoy having him and let him have fun.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

9 - 21 - 2009

Well I went out to work with Streak today. I just bought a new lunge line so I thought I'd try it out. He looks good in green :lol: Hes buddy sour so I'm trying to work through it. Sooo I groomed him, saddled him and then took him to the round pen to work him. He listened very well I then took the line off and tried to join up. I walked and trotted him. I then stopped. He turned into me and walked twords me. I turned around and walked the other way. He followed me so I thought I'd try a few things. I stopped he stopped next to me. I turned around he followed me. I was so happy! Then while we were doing this the other horses were screaming and carrying on. He only payed attention to me!:lol:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

10 - 1 - 2009

I moved Streak to his new barn yesturday. He pawed the whole way in the trailer. I got him out and he was I don't know what he was. He searched and called for his friends. When they didnt respond he got even more upset. I wound up putting the chain over his nose and putting him in a stall, well that didnt work. He was so worked up he tried to jump out over his stall. Its a half door but his real stall is a full door. We switched him because of this. We finally ended up putting him out in a pasture with a run in. I found out he likes to roll! he never rolled at the other place because I never saw any marks like mudd or grass or anything from rolling and I watched him a lot and he never rolled. He came in last night COVERED in mudd from his face to his butt. It was cute.:lol:

He seems a lot happier now that hes starting to settle down. He cant see any other horses right now and he seems quieter like that. Tomarrow I'm going to take him on a walk of the place and maybe lunge him for 30 mins. I have to get pictures of him now!


----------

